# sattelstütze rocky mountain vapor



## 12raceface (5. Juli 2005)

hallo zusammen,
ich bin seit kurzem stolzer besitzer eines älteren vapor rahmens. genaues alter unbekannt, aber so alt, dass er noch einen bremszuggegenhalter für cantis hat. kann mir jemand sagen, welchen sattelstützendurchmesser ich für das vapor benötige? 
besten dank & gruss

micha
12raceface


----------



## clemson (6. Juli 2005)

am  besten mal im forum bei www.bikeaction.de posten,
dort wird in der regel geholfen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nihil Baxter (7. Juli 2005)

Sollte es das von 1994 sein (wovon ich ausgehe), so hat es eine 27,0 mm Stütze. Ich habe selber eins (Roter Lack, schwarze Decals)


----------



## 12raceface (8. Juli 2005)

hi baxter,

allerbesten dank für die antwort - der bikeaction tech support konnte sich dazu nicht durchringen...

wer später bremst ist länger schnell!

gruss

micha
12raceface


----------

